# RIP Sugar 08/2011 - 04/11/2012



## annaszeus (Apr 12, 2012)

I got Sugar back in February from a pet store here in Pinellas County Florida. Someone had dropped the poor thing off and left her there. She was 7 months old and the sweetest thing ever. My boyfriend and I walked in and I fell in love with her almost immediately. The store owner said that someone had already placed her on hold and that I would have to wait to see if he got her. I waited all weekend and on Monday I called them and he said that she was mine if I wanted to adopt her. I said yes and Stopped by after work to pick her up. She was my white mini lop eared bunny. 
A week after I had gotten her she started to show signs of sickness. I took her to the vet and they said it was a UTI and gave her antibiotics for the infection. It cleared up and she started to pick up weight and eat with gusto. I thought everything was going well. She was happy and she looked extremely healthy and gaining weight. 
This week she had another setback. On monday night late I noticed she wasn't eating. I did get her to drink some pineapple juice(her favorite treat) and she took a nibble of her hay. She felt like she had a fecal impaction and couldn't get comfortable. I called every vet I could on Tuesday and found one that would work with my financial issues that I had because I am a nursing student and only working part time. Well, the appointment was for today. I took her in at 10am this morning. She was still perky and alert. He came in and took a fecal sample and diagnosed it right away as having a bladder infection and a intestinal parasite called Giardia. He gave her a shot of penicillin and some other stuff that starts with an M for the giardia. Told me to get the nutrical or some crushed up pellet food and try to feed her to get it down. I took her home with a positive outlook and washed her up to get the urine off her bottom. I dried her off as much as I could She was doing okay. Then she went downhill. I notice she had passed an extremely large fecal material and then she went south. She wouldn't eat and I had to syringe feed her and she would swallow but she wasn't wigglingher nose like she normally does. I was telling her to fight it all because she is strong and would kiss her head. I was holding her when she fell over and started gasping for air and wheezing
I gave her to my boyfriend and he got his stethoscope out while I called the emergency vet line. That was at 9:38pm. Sugar took her last breath in John's arms at 9:53 tonight. It didn't take long for her to pass but she is not suffering anymore. I tried the best that I could to give her a good 6 to 7 weeks of knowing the love that only a bunny could know. She is in heaven now with the other bunnies popcorning around and just being the mischevious little poop bucket that she was. John and I and her bunny sis Pearl will miss her greatly. (Pearl is healthy because she wasn't able to be around Sugar). We love you Sugar and we will remember the joy that your little fluffy cuteness brought to our lives every day. 


Forever your mommy

Anna.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 12, 2012)

So truly sorry. My heartfelt condolences for the loss of Sugar. 

You did all you could to help her. And both of you were with her through the whole thing. 

Again so sorry. 

K


----------



## gmas rabbit (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sugar. You did your best and she knew what a loving and caring home was. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## annaszeus (Apr 12, 2012)

Ty all. I am still in shock right now but It will pass. I just know she is not in pain anymore nor is she suffering. She will be able to hop and binky and play with all of the other animals and make new friends in heaven. I still have her in my heart so that is what is important. To know that we gave her the best life that we possibly could is comforting because she at least knew what love was before she passed on.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 12, 2012)

Poor little girl was loved to the end & now is at peace.


----------



## Samara (Apr 12, 2012)

:hearts:


----------



## abbenator (Apr 12, 2012)

So sorry


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 12, 2012)

We're so sorry you lost Sugar. She new love and had a "forever" home and that's about all we can do. Words are just so inadequate. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Larry & Nancy.


----------

